# Overflow box and diy 3d background.



## zade (May 26, 2011)

Before I start my background I just have a few questions concerning adding an overflow box for my sump (on my undrilled tank). I suppose the bottom line is how did others mix these two things? I plan on siliconing my background to the back of my tank, at the same time concealing the overflow box behind the background so it's not visable.

I've seen a few folks add caves to achieve this effect, also some grabbed egg crates and fixed them to the background to achieve water flow behind the background. Does anyone have any advice or pictures I can look at for some inspiration? Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Derek.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

zade said:


> Before I start my background I just have a few questions concerning adding an overflow box for my sump (on my undrilled tank). I suppose the bottom line is how did others mix these two things? I plan on siliconing my background to the back of my tank, at the same time concealing the overflow box behind the background so it's not visable.
> 
> I've seen a few folks add caves to achieve this effect, also some grabbed egg crates and fixed them to the background to achieve water flow behind the background. Does anyone have any advice or pictures I can look at for some inspiration? Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Are you set on using Styrofoam for your backdrop? I have am in the process of building a different style backdrop that utilizes caves, conceals the overflow and can be removed (if need be). If you are set on using Styrofoam did you look at the "DYI background" Sticky in the DYI forum? They have lots of good ideas in there.


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

Since it's such a small tank I think styrofoam would be the cheapest and easiest solution. Also once I get this one out of the way it opens the door for many other options. As for the Sticky I have gone over it dozens of times. I'm just trying to get some hints and possibly pictures if need be of ways others have hidden overflow boxes while still having a 3d background. Bunch of experts here so I figure why not ask for the tips and tricks of the trade. thanks.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

It sounds as if you want to do a styro BG. With that said, styro is very buoyant. You will almost have to silicone it to the back of the tank. So water flow behind the BG is not really an option. I would assume using an overflow that you are also using a sump. That means most of your equipment can be in the sump. Leaving just the overflow box to hide. Use styro to build "rocks" around the box to hide it . A solid "sheet" of styro should work fine as a backer to apply the built up rocks to. Cut the backer to fit the back of the tank. Make sure that you can remove this and also install it after your rocks are applied. It may have to be cut in two to allow you to remove/install this. How big is your tank? What are the items you need to hide? Cutting and playing around with the styro to achieve the look you desire is the hardest part. Please post pics of your progess!
Good Luck!


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

I appreciate it R-Dub. This is pretty much the only part the gives me a headache. Sump, yea. So the overflow box and the return is the only thing going to be in the tank, everything else will be "living" in the sump.

You pretty much hit it on the head, styrofoam and an overflow box means a bit of thinking on my part. Thank God for beer. I'll be attempting this in about a month (thank God for Mid-tour Leave!). But with the setting up of the sump, the background, and "hanging" my light fixture it'll be a fun project, I'll make sure I keep you all posted.

Any advice to dwell the headache would be great lol


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

Here you can see roughly how I did it..

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

Several things in the tank have since changed, but the background/overflow (with the change to a herbie overflow system) are still the same. I can still take my HOB overflow box out as the hole I cut is snug but allows for up and down adjustments as well as removal.


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

That was a huge help *paradigmsk8er* thank you! Your whole setup is beautiful. If that had been me my wife would of been down my throat every step of the way; "your fish stuff better not get on my new carpet!" :lol:

As for the "rudy" question of mine, the meshing you used, did you just pick it up at HD or Lowe's?

Thanks again,
Derek


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It might sound a lot more work, but I cut the background to fit the teeth of the overflow. The overflow is also painted black which helps disguise it as well. 
As for the return- I have it angled in such a way that the background disguises that as well. The background simulates a rock shelf but in reality, it hides the return.


----------



## loganloganlo (Jun 9, 2011)

I am working on a 3D background for my 125 with UGJ a Skimmer box and get the long needed life of styrofoam. That being said if you know how some signs are made you would know that the foam they use is "High density foam" which wont hold water and has a longer life to with stand the elements. So ontop of that getting it sandblasted will give you a very unique background with a wave effect.


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

DanniGirl and Logan I appreciate the help. Visuals are always a "+" considering I have no imagination lol.

Logan so your currently using this "high density foam?" How easy is it to manipulate? Got any pictures?


----------



## loganloganlo (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't currently have pictures but, using this foam for signs it's very easy to cut and still be sturdy it's like normal foam but it doesn't hold water ontop of being sturdy. All you have to do is measure out the length and then sandblast it, rinse it and you could use drylock on it and paint it once your drylock cured. Or you can just paint the foam and let it cure. I would suggest using some drylock and painting it and letting it cure.

I will start making my foam background very soon once I get all my plumbing and my stand all figured out.


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

Well due keep us informed as far as pictures go. I'll look into high density foam once I'm home. Worst comes to worst I can make two backgrounds, one out of one foam and the other out of the high density. Either way I'll have some free time on my hands and it will be fun to just play around with it.


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

High density is much easier to work with, but even the other foams will work. Some provide more texture, some less, some are easier to cut, some more difficult.

If you have the time and a little extra money...might be worth making a fake "rock" or 10 gal background out of both and seeing which you like better. they definitely give slightly different results.

and remember...silicon is your friend...lots of it


----------



## loganloganlo (Jun 9, 2011)

High density is deffently worth it. In the long run, I'v heard people say that most of the other foams start to weaken after the first year. I'v been looking for the longest time for somthing that will make it worth my while and time to do somthing right the first time and it still withstand water over the years and finally found it.


----------

